# البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))



## jeremias (9 مارس 2007)

*حصريـــــــــــا على المنتدى *​ ::​ *
أقــــــــــدم اليكم البوم  ((   نحو الصليب    ))​ للشماس بولس ملاك​ *
أنت أبتهاجي.mp3

أنني أبكيك ذاتي.mp3

الله الذي لنا.mp3

سيب المشغولية.mp3

علي الأله اتكل.mp3

في كل خليقة.mp3

قولوا للصديق خير.mp3

كنيستي القبطية.mp3

لما الأحباب ينسوني .mp3

ما أبهج اليوم.mp3

مسيحي حلو.mp3

مين يحلي الغربة.mp3

يا من بحضوره.mp3

يسوع بيدور عليا.mp3
​ 
*  اذكروني فى صلواتكــــــــــــــم
                         إرميـــــــــــــــــــــا​*


----------



## rayan (9 مارس 2007)

الرب يبارك حياتك تحياتي لك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

جميل جدا 

مستنيين مشاركاتك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

جميل جدا 

مستنيين مشاركاتك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (16 مارس 2007)

جميل جدا 

مستنيين مشاركاتك


----------



## jeremias (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

شكرررررررررررررا لمرورك مينا 

              رب المجد يبارك حياتك


----------



## †gomana† (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

رااااااااااااااائع جدا 
ميرسي ليك كتير 
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## KaS_ELdaM (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

ترانيم جميله ربنا يباركك


----------



## samyatia84 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

اولا :
        نشكر الرب الهنا علي هذه النعمه
 ونشكر  كل من له تعب محبه في هذه الشريط ولالهنا المجد والكرامه
                                                                                                  العبد الخاطي الضعيف
                                                                                                          سامي


----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

الف شكر على تعب محبتك


----------



## totty (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

ميرسى ليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## totty (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

ميرسى ليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## samyatia84 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

سلام المسيح 
                    انا فعلا  مشتاء للترانيم بولس ملاك اذا امكن لو يوجد شريط ابويا الحنين لفريق البابا كيرلس باشتراك الشماس بولس ملاك والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم معي انا العبد الخاطي اخيكم في رب المجد 
                                                                                                                                                                             ابويا الحنين
                                                                                                     سامي


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

شكرا على تعب محبتك و ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ماجد فاروق (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amgad95 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

شكرا على الشريط الرائع وربنا يباركك


----------



## rammrommm (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*

الف شكر على الشريط 
بس ياريت تنقلوا على رابط تانى لان القديم قفل


----------



## مانشيستر (29 أبريل 2009)

فين الشريط يا حبوب


----------



## بولا طلعت (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: رد على: البوم نحو الصليب  ((  بولس ملاك   ))*



totty قال:


> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


ربنا يباركلكم


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ارميا للالبوم الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تعديل اللينكات 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## ayman adwar (20 نوفمبر 2010)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا
ميرسي ليك كتير
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك


----------

